# Aurora Model Motoring Track



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I know this is not the for sale thread but i thought people might look here first.Im doing Bob Beers show tomorrow and I will be taking NOS t-jet track pieces.I have a few of everything.Curves ,straights,blow out,criss cross,starter lap counter loop the loop chicanes intersections turn offspower packs.I know not much but if you are looking for anything email me before 5:30 sunday morning and i send you an email. i would rather sell it here than at the show. 
You can also call from now till midnight tonight or after 6 am sunday
1-917-575-1981
Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------

